# Tramming Tool Choice?



## MaverickNH (Nov 8, 2012)

Newbie again - thanks for tolerating my many questions. I really do have many questions, and asking helps me get my minimum posts in for broader forum access too ;-)

Weighing the advantages and disadvantages of two different tramming tools for use with a Little Machine Shop HiTorque 3960 Mini Mill on order- I would appreciate comments.

Mini Pro Tram  The Mini Pro Tram by Edge Technology has all the  same great  features of the full size Pro Tram but in a smaller package.  The unit is perfectly  sized for bench-top and mini-mill machines.
       Patent Pending      

Model:​Shank Dia​11-0001/4"12-0001/8"
 *Specifications* 



Square the head of a milling machine quickly and  easily 
Point-to-point distance 3.000 inches between indicator tips 
 

Simply lower unit to table and adjust the head  until both indicators read the same 
 

Can be used with a sine bar or sine plate to  adjust the head to precise angles 
 

Calibration procedure accounts for any error  introduced by worn collets 
 

Guaranteed to be equal to or better than any other       tramming method or spindle squaring device available. 
 

 Indicator graduation 0.001" & repeatability of 0.0002” 
 

Includes calibration gage and padded case 

Nano-Tram Combo Nano-Tram allows you to quickly and accurately check and align the  spindle of a vertical mill perpendicular to the machine table without  disturbing the work set-up. This tool works with any bench top vertical  mill that will accept a 1/4" tool in the spindle.The Nano-Tram Base works on most bench top mills and straddles most  bench-top mill accessories.  This tool is precision ground flat and  parallel to .0003" over entire surface and is made from C1020 HR steel.  Inside dimensions for Nano-Tram Base are 6.44" between legs x 3.9"  underneath gaging surface x 4.0" wide. Material thickness is .375". The Nano-Tram top is 3.45" in diameter with a .250" diameter shank that  is .90" long. Overall height of the tool is 1.375". Shank is  perpendicular to the face within .0003". Material is 6061-T6 aluminum,  hard black anodize.


----------



## AR1911 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mine is home-made from a 12" length of aluminum bar, an old automotive caliper bolt, and a few pieces of scrap, plus a back-plunging dial indicator I got from a garage sale.
 I don't see any advantage to one of the commercial choices.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 8, 2012)

I also made my own.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/8938-Table-Leveling-gage

 "Billy G" )


----------



## DMS (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm actually not sure how the nano-tram works, as I have never seen one in action. The other is a common design that supposedly works very well. I'd go with the mini pro tram, or consider making my own.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Nov 8, 2012)

Maverick,

Tramming is not something that needs to be done very often. That money would much be better put toward a good indicator that you can use to tram your mill. Then you can also use that indicator for other things like indicating your vise which _is_ done quite often. Those tramming tools will spend 99.9% of their life sitting on a shelf gathering dust, so unless you have money to burn, I would pass on them.

Tom


----------



## 8ntsane (Nov 8, 2012)

AR1911 said:


> Mine is home-made from a 12" length of aluminum bar, an old automotive caliper bolt, and a few pieces of scrap, plus a back-plunging dial indicator I got from a garage sale.
> I don't see any advantage to one of the commercial choices.




Good advice
Most of the time a tramming tool can be made up cheap. The indicator is a personal choice. I like the back plunger indicator because the dial faces up, and is allways in good veiw. No chasing the indicator around with a mirror.


----------

